# Doe kidded, retained kid, ideas?



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

Had a doe kid three babies yesterday morning. They all had lots of fluid in their lungs, and it took a long time for it to clear. Doe didn't seem right, keep laying down. I tube feed the babies as they were very slow, no sucking reflex yet, weak, could stand, etc. Full term kids, still pretty weak today but doing better.
~~~
Anyways, the doe didn't seem right, she pushed like she had another kid, a sack appeared, but no kid, you can still feel the kid through her stomach though. I know there is still another one in there, I went in and couldn't get past what felt like a blob of folded, twisted, placenta. Couldn't push it back, could move it over, 6 attempts or so later, still couldn't get past it, can't get the kid(s) out.
~~~
Through all of this I had been giving her oxytocin in hopes to have her drop the placenta. Hours went by, several rounds of oxytocin later, still no detachment of the placenta.
I was giving 1cc every 45 minutes. And no progress, only a few inches was hanging out, by midnight she had about a foot of it hanging out, but I still could not get past the blob of stuff to get the kid.
By midnight she had had a total of 13cc of oxy (per an old vet, 1.5cc per 100lbs). So she had the 1cc every 45 minutes until she had had 4cc, then I gave her 4cc at once, still nothing, so I then gave 5cc waited, nothing happened, went in again, same problem.

Called it a night, brought her kids in, checked on her this morning. No more placenta was hanging, but she has a foul smell coming from her. And what's dribbling out looks like a placenta slurry for lack of a better description.

I was going to do a uterine flush, but her cervix is closed up tight. 

Had a vet come out, confirmed she was closed up, confirmed that the mass in her stomach felt like another kid. Then what does he do? Gave her 5cc of oxytocin!  
Then told me to give her antibiotics, the only other thing I could have him do was take her to UC Davis to have a C-section. But I don't have $1000 for that, I'm scraping by at the moment.

After the oxy shot she started pushing again, but no progress due to the closed cervix, as expected. I hope she didn't rupture her uterus from that, if she hadn't before he gave her the shot.
I gave her some Lutalyse to try to open the cervix back up to try to get the kid out. It smells like death coming out the back of her.

She's exhausted, I don't know what to do, I really don't want to loose her, but I don't have the money for the c section.

I gave her some Biomycin200 for the infection, and some b complex, all I can do right now.

~~~
Now, I know there is slim chances of her survival, but if anyone has even the slightest clue as to why there was that weird blockage, I'd like to hear any ideas. While she was still open, both me and my sister checked her, and we both experienced the same thing, and we've never dealt with anything like it.
** the placenta hanging out of her was attached to the blob of lumpy, twisted stuff **

Thank you for reading the massive book I wrote 


I fixed the typos


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

If you have any chance at all of saving this doe, you have to get her cleaned out.....give her 2cc of Lutalyse (deep muscle injection) to open the Cervix back up.....I find it hard to believe that she closed up that quickly. Once that cervix opens enough for you to get your hand in there, gently search her uterus. That twisted blob could very well be a long dead, slurried kid that needs to be removed. Once you feel like you have cleaned her the best you can, insert a Urea Uterine Bolus deep as you can into her uterus. It will liquify what is left in there. You also need to put her on 4-5 days of Naxcel (1cc/50#). Give her Banamine if she spikes a fever or seems to be in pain. Don't wait any longer, you have to be proactive in a situation like this. No more Oxytocin, it won't do any good if she is indeed closed up.
Did you give her Bo-Se before she kidded, it is beneficial in helping them clean out.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

I gave her 3cc of lute IM, soon after he said he gave her the oxy. Having anything slamming against a closed cervix is no good, I know.
I was barely able get my fingers in there this morning, it felt very much like a closed cervix, I didn't want to force anything as she was pushing real hard when I tried to get my hand in there. She has had no oxytocin today, other than what the vet gave her.

I don't have any Naxel, I gave her 12cc of Biomycin 200 (I said LA200 above, but it was the bio, sorry)
I gave her some b complex, and probios too.

She seems to be passing some more goopy stuff, and it seems like a lot of air is coming out when she passes more goo. The blob of stuff I was feeling last night, to us, it felt like either twisted, balled up placenta, or intestines. But we couldn't get past it and there wasn't anything to grab really, it was like a wall of twisty, soft, bumpy feeling matter. I'd seemed attached to the placenta hanging out though.
When I tried several times, the blob of what I was feeling was approximately 10 inches in, from my finger tips to a bit past my wrist.


She had BoSe and Multimin 90 before kidding. She is approximately 250lbs right now after she delivered three of the kids. She is a Boer doe, I forgot to mention above.
Kids ranged from 3lbs to 8lbs.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

How is she doing now?


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

Found out she did indeed have a retained, dead kid, and a ruptured uterus, with the infection from it all on top of that. She passed away yesterday afternoon.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh dear. So sorry.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

So sorry that happened to you, it makes me really start to worry about my does, considering how long you've been at it. 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost her.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks, It was a tough break for sure, she was my sweet heart and my favorite girl, but her kids are doing great on the bottle, and getting stronger every day. She was a great mother, she tried her best to take care of her kids through all that, and she was too young to have that happen to, just barely turned 3 
Had another doe have triplets, but she has freshened with mastitis for the past 4 years, so her kids are on the bottle as well.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

So sorry


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

Ugh! So sorry:-( I am glad her kids are doing well.


----------

